# $17,000, 2 seats, 46 mpg, and 0-60 in 5.5 sec. I want one!! (VW GX3)



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Gotta love VW. Coming to the US market too!

http://www.vwvortex.com/artman/publish/volkswagen_news/article_1647.shtml


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

Cheap Ariel Atom?


----------



## Andre Yew (Jan 3, 2002)

I'm going to try to attend the LA Auto show this Sunday, and I hope they have someone there to whom I can yell "I want one! (And don't water it down too much in production.)". 

--Andre


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

For $2K less you can have:

2 seats
145 HP
582 pounds
ABS
Electric shift 5-speed trans
At least as much MPG
a much higher top speed

...And most importantly you can go buy one today.


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

LmtdSlip said:


> For $2K less you can have:
> 
> 2 seats
> 145 HP
> ...


But one less wheel :dunno: 

I never understood the point of three wheel vehicles, like the Campagna T-rex, for example.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

elbert said:


> But one less wheel :dunno:


Third wheel is for wossies


----------



## LA525iT (Oct 27, 2003)

Does this 'car' come with dental floss to get the bugs out of the driver's teeth?


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

LA525iT said:


> Does this 'car' come with dental floss to get the bugs out of the driver's teeth?


Technically itI dont think it would be classified as a car. It has to be a motorcycle in order not to have to comply with all of the car related safety requirements.

In looking at the pics this one doesent even meet the DOT motorcycle requirements.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

it would be cooler if it had 4 wheels, but then I guess it would be a car? 

If it's a bike, you have to wear a helmet in some states, right? And you have to get a bike license. On 2nd thought, I'll pass.


----------



## 99flhr (Apr 12, 2005)

Dawg90 said:


> it would be cooler if it had 4 wheels, but then I guess it would be a car?
> 
> If it's a bike, you have to wear a helmet in some states, right? And you have to get a bike license. On 2nd thought, I'll pass.


Here in the Hinterland a 3 wheel motorcycle is a separate endorsement so learning 2 wheels would not be necessary. Have no idea of other states rules.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

99flhr said:


> Here in the Hinterland a 3 wheel motorcycle is a separate endorsement so learning 2 wheels would not be necessary. Have no idea of other states rules.


Hmm, that's probably true elsewhere. But still, my girlfriend's not gonna want to buy a helmet, and my Predator is really tight and smelly.


----------



## 99flhr (Apr 12, 2005)

Dawg my Predator is really tight and smelly. :)[/QUOTE said:


> Clarification please...  I`m almost afraid to ask


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Motorcycles are deathtraps. If I wanted a deathtrap on wheels I'd buy a Ducati 996R, not a Yamaha ricer.

The VW thing looks neat though.


----------



## 99flhr (Apr 12, 2005)

BmW745On19's said:


> Motorcycles are deathtraps. If I wanted a deathtrap on wheels I'd buy a Ducati 996R, not a Yamaha ricer.


 Your 1st sentence leads me to believe you`ve never owned a motorcycle, so your second sentence is based on what? :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## nowonder (Dec 4, 2002)

Looks like it would be a lot of fun, but i'm guessing you would have to get a motorcycle license to drive it... Which wouldn't be bad since I'm planning to do that someday anyway. 

Anyone have an idea how a three wheeled vehicle in this configuration would handle?
I'm guessing like a go-kart. 

--nw


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

99flhr said:


> Your 1st sentence leads me to believe you`ve never owned a motorcycle, so your second sentence is based on what? :rofl: :rofl:


If I wanted something that would go fast as hell and that if I were to wreck I would die instantly i'd buy a Ducati 996R since no one else has one and they are rather nice looking.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

BmW745On19's said:


> Motorcycles are deathtraps. If I wanted a deathtrap on wheels I'd buy a Ducati 996R, not a Yamaha ricer.


Wow what an enlightened view from a non-rider.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

They seem quite fun but you have to understand what you are doing to ride one and be safe too. 

I admit I have never riden one but it seems that if you hit anything going over 35 MPH on one you are in for a hurting.


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

Dawg90 said:


> it would be cooler if it had 4 wheels, but then I guess it would be a car?
> 
> If it's a bike, you have to wear a helmet in some states, right? And you have to get a bike license. On 2nd thought, I'll pass.


With your head exposed like that, you'd have to be a fool NOT to wear a helmet while driving it.

It looks interesting, but not very practical. I think if I wanted an impractical fun car, I'd pony up an extra $3K and get a Solstice.


----------



## curt3s (Oct 11, 2005)

I would be seriously concerned with safety, even moreso than a normal motorcycle. Mainly I have this image of other drivers just abusing the hell out of the thing, and trampling you and your passenger.


----------



## Andre Yew (Jan 3, 2002)

I was at the LA Auto Show yesterday, and got a closer look at the GX3. VW were taking surveys of interest along with contact info, and they say that it seems to be pretty strong so far. You need a motorcycle license, and it would probably fall under the same helmet laws. They hope to be in production in about a year.

The thing apparently pulls 1.25 lateral Gs --- not something you can find in a production vehicle.

--Andre


----------

